# Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf



## Koghaheiner (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,


ich bin grade etwas ratlos, ich hab grade mit einem Kollegen gesprochen, der, da wir mit einem Vispass aus Südholland gesegnet und rund um Vlietlande angeln wollen, meinte das er gelesen hat das wir dort nicht angeln dürften ohne die lokale Vergunning, die Gewässer sind aber in der List van de Viswateren aufgeführt. Ich ging immer davon aus das ich mit diesem Vispass alle Gewässer in dieser Liste beangeln darf, alle dort nicht aufgeführten nur mit einer zusätzlichen Karte des Gewässerbesitzers/pächters. Auf der Webseite des Vispass steht dazu :

Mit dem VISpas und der dazugehörigen "Lijst van Viswateren" dürfen Sie an allen aufgelisteten Gewässern (die in der entsprechenden Liste stehen) mit zwei Ruten und den erlaubten Ködern angeln.

Hat wer gute Kenntnis der Materie, was stimmt nun?

Gruss

Kogha


----------



## jigzzle (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

Hallo,

wenn du mir die Gewässer nennst dann helfe ich dir gerne weiter!



:m


----------



## Koghaheiner (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

Hi Jigzzle,

wir wollen nach Medemblik in die Poldern.

Gruss
Kogha


----------



## jigzzle (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

also wenn du die Lijst van Viswateren hast: Seite 107-115 stehen alle Gewässer und Polder die du mit jedem Vispas egal aus welcher Region beangeln darfs!

mfg jiggzle


----------



## Borusse (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

Hi,

schau mal hier rein http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm
sehr interessant!

Gruss
Chris


----------



## seeyou (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

Ich habe Folgendes auf angeln-in-de-niederlanden gefunden:

Alle offenen Gewässer, die in der der Lijst van Viswateren aufgeführt sind (weiße Seiten), dürfen in den Niederlanden beangelt werden. 
Die Verbandsgewässer sind auf den blauen Seiten der Lijst van Viswateren aufgeführt. An ihnen darf man ohne zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein angeln, wenn man einem Anglerverein des Verbandes angehört. Mitglieder eines anderen Verbandes müssen eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis (ggf. zusätzlicher VISpas, Tages- oder Wochenerlaubnisschein, sofern möglich) erwerben. 
Die ('privaten') Vereinsgewässer sind auf den roten Seiten der Lijst van Viswateren aufgeführt. Sie sind nur den Vereinsmitgliedern des entsprechenden Angelvereins vorbehalten. An ihnen darf nur geangelt werden wenn man Vereinsmitglied ist, oder man einen Erlaubnisschein (Vergunning) dieses Angelvereins besitzt. 

Dementsprechend müsste doch ein gültiger Vispas mit Lijst van de Viswateren reichen, oder??? (Die meisten Polder um Medemblik stehen auf den weißen Seiten!)|kopfkrat

Gruß, seeyou


----------



## seeyou (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*



jigzzle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du mir die Gewässer nennst dann helfe ich dir gerne weiter!
> 
> ...



S.108: Die Polder die unter Polder de vier Noorderkoggen aufgeführt sind z.B.

Die müsste man dann mit nem gültigen Vispas und der Lijst beangeln dürfen, oder? seeyou#c


----------



## hechtangler2911 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

hallo ,dann habe ich auch mal eine fräge ,
wenn ich in vinkeveen in den verein gehe und über diesen verein den vispass beziehe,muss ich dann noch extra eine tageskarte kaufen?
gruß sascha


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*



> Dementsprechend müsste doch ein gültiger Vispas mit Lijst van de Viswateren reichen, oder??? (Die meisten Polder um Medemblik stehen auf den weißen Seiten!)


 JA, der VISpas ist dann ausreichend!


----------



## Koghaheiner (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> hallo ,dann habe ich auch mal eine fräge ,
> wenn ich in vinkeveen in den verein gehe und über diesen verein den vispass beziehe,muss ich dann noch extra eine tageskarte kaufen?
> gruß sascha



Nein, der Vispass ist, inkl. der Lijst van Viswateren, sozusagen die Jahreskarte, der Vispass ist sozusagen der Angelschein und die Lijst van Viswateren die verbandskarte für die gewässer, um das mal in den deutschen Modus zu übertragen. Wenn das also so ist wie gimli und Jigzzle und Seeyou beschreiben, sind alle Gewässer in ganz Holland, die auf den weißen Seiten der Lijst aufgeführt sind, ohne zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein, zu beangeln, die auf den blauen Seiten nur mit zusätzlicher Erlaubnis. Da aber die Gewässer der Vinkenveen vermutlich dem lokalen Verein angehören wenn sie nicht für alle offen sind, du Mitglied in dieser Vereinigung bist, brauchst Du dementsprechen keine Tageskarte.


Gruss

Kogha

P.S.: falls das jemand anders sieht, bitte verbessern!


----------



## seeyou (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

Hallo, in einem anderen Fred schreibt Ulli3D, dass man für die Polder, die auf den weißen Seiten ab S.107 stehen "auf jeden Fall" noch ne POS(?) Zusatzkarte braucht. Jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr! Wer weiß es nun genau und ist sich 100%ig sicher? Hab keinen Bock auf nen Strafzettel. Gruß, seeyou.#d


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*



> Wer weiß es nun genau und ist sich 100%ig sicher?


Schaue auf http://www.Angeln-in-den-Niederlanden.de nach da findest du alles.

Allerdings, hast du doch geschrieben, dass du es nun verstanden hast. Wo drückt denn jetzt wieder der Schuh? |kopfkrat


----------



## seeyou (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

Hi gimli, dieser Fred ist älter. Ich habs nun verstanden, danke!
Gruß, seeyou.#h


----------



## krauthi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

fahr doch einfach  rüber   und bevor ihr  die angel  in die hand nehmt   schaut ihr    bei der VVV  oder zb  in vlietlanden in rezeption vorbei   und fragt  dort  nach  was nun benötigt wird 
ich kenn  es auch nur  so  wie  ulli  es dir  schon geschrieben hat 
du brauchst   dort  oben einen vispaß  für nordholland  und bekommst  9 €   wieder zurück  fallst du schon einen  vispaß mit  angehörigen verein einer anderen provinz haben solltest 


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*

Das ist die Antwort auf alle Fragen. Am einfachsten ist es sich alle VISpassen der 7 Verbände zu kaufen. Das wären dann round about  210.- EUR aber man spart seine zusätzlichen Spritkosten. Ist doch auch schon was.

Wenn man die zusätzlich VISpassen dann in Vlietlanden vorlegt, bekommt man 54.- EUR bar auf die Kralle zurück.

Ist es das was du meinst?


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*



krauthi schrieb:


> fahr doch einfach rüber und bevor ihr die angel in die hand nehmt schaut ihr bei der VVV oder zb in vlietlanden in rezeption vorbei und fragt dort nach was nun benötigt wird


 
Hört sich eigentlich gut an und wäre auch logisch.

Letztes Jahr in Vinkeveen.

Fispass gekauft beim VVV in Vinkeveen.
Frage: Darf ich damit jetzt ohne zusätzliche Erlaubnis hier angeln ?
Antwort: Ja

Zum Bootsverleiher ( der auch Tageskarten für den See ausgibt ) und Boot gemietet.
Frage vom Bootsverleiher: Braucht Ihr noch eine Tagekarte ?
Antwort: Nein, wir haben gerade hier den Fispass gekauft.
Bootsverleiher: Das reicht nicht, Ihr müsst in jedem Fall ne Tageskarte haben.

Die Dame beim VVV schien mir etwas......unkonzentriert. Vom Bootsverleiher weiß ich, dass der jeden Euro jagt. 

Ist halt blöd, wenn man nicht sicher ist ob man alles richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## Koghaheiner (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hört sich eigentlich gut an und wäre auch logisch.
> 
> Letztes Jahr in Vinkeveen.
> 
> ...




Genau der Punkt! Leider kann ich den Aussagen der VVV Damen nicht wirklich trauen, da ich nicht das Gefühl habe dort auf die absolute Kompetenz in Sachen Vispass und Gewässer die zu beangeln sind, zu stoßen. Woher auch, scheint ja doch nicht so unkompliziert zu sein. 

So, aber trotz alledem scheint es ja eine allgemeine Verunsicherung zu geben, kann nicht mal jemand der der niederländischen Sprache in Wort und Schrift mächtig ist eine Anfrage an die "Vispassen Behörde" im Namen des Anglerboards stellen wie genau denn jetzt die Regelung aussieht bzgl. der Landeliijke Lijst van Viswateren, POS und Vispass, bzw die Berechtigung zu angeln an Gewässern die in derselben Lijst aufgeführt sind. Schön wäre auch, mal darum zu bitten diese Regelungen für alle deutschen Vispassinhaber in die Landessprache zu übersetzen, von mir aus auch ins Englische falls Sie sich nicht überwinden können. Soweit ich bei totalfishing.nl herausgelesen habe soll es dergleichen schon in polnisch und russisch geben. Ich denke nämlich das bei ca. vergebenen 1 millionen Vispassen (quelle: totalfishing.nl) so 50.000 Deutsche dabei sein werden, vielleicht sogar mehr.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## gimli (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ratlos bezgl. Vispass und Gebiete in denen ich Angeln darf*



> So, aber trotz alledem scheint es ja eine allgemeine Verunsicherung zu geben, kann nicht mal jemand der der niederländischen Sprache in Wort und Schrift mächtig ist eine Anfrage an die "Vispassen Behörde" im Namen des Anglerboards stellen wie genau denn jetzt die Regelung aussieht bzgl. der Landeliijke Lijst van Viswateren, POS und Vispass, bzw die Berechtigung zu angeln an Gewässern die in derselben Lijst aufgeführt sind. Schön wäre auch, mal darum zu bitten diese Regelungen für alle deutschen Vispassinhaber in die Landessprache zu übersetzen, von mir aus auch ins Englische falls Sie sich nicht überwinden können.


Dann schreibe doch mal an das Kompetenzteam des AB, dass es in die Hufe kommt und so eine Anfrage startet. 



> Soweit ich bei totalfishing.nl herausgelesen habe soll es dergleichen schon in polnisch und russisch geben.


Hmm, sicher? |kopfkrat Ich meine eher, dass es sich um das kleine Heftchen "Was jeder Angler wissen sollte..." handelt.


----------

